# Resources for Beginners



## Bob Hubbard

*Resources for Beginners*

 We all have to start somewhere, but "where" is often a challenge we all face. To help you, we have assembled a short list of starting points for you to review. 

 At the top is our own *Martial Talk Reference Library**.* Containing a large number of links to "Frequently Asked Questions" pages, as well as health and fitness resources, it is an excellent starting point for research.

*Additional Sites:*
Martial Arts: Which One?  CNN Oct 2001


So You Wanna Study Martial Arts

So you wanna do Martial Arts Huh   by Andy Murray

Martial Arts Info 

A Beginners Perspective....The Grading By Melanie Box

History of the Black Belt By Bob Hubbard

A Brief Look At Japanese Sword Arts [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]By Bob Hubbard [/font]

Martial Arts for the disabled through my eyes By Andrew Melrose
The Purpose of Kata by Andrew Green


----------



## Paul Genge

May I add Russian Martial Arts Northwest for lots of articles and video clips of Russian Systema.

Paul Genge


----------



## znra251

if you're new to martial arts and want to check out what karate is about have a look at www.karateonline.org.

i've done karate for 11 years and love it

gary


----------



## moonflipper

This is my favourite site.
Shows all the basics in very well axplained flash animations.
But most of it is for modern wushu an gymnastics.

However, looks like they are also working on other martial arts realted stuff lately.
Check it. This resource is AWESOME!!!!!! .... and actually free

http://www.martinvidic.com/martinvidic_en_2006/flash_mavi


----------



## matt.m

Nice reference materials guys.  It is always good to see how everyone else trains.


----------



## paulgalactic

Are these messages auto generated


----------



## KenpoTess

No content on MT is auto-generated. All posts are by real people 

~Tess


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder

paulgalactic said:
			
		

> Are these messages auto generated


Pay no attention to the nice lady with the red hair. All posts here are generated by bot. There is only 1 living person posting here. His name is Carl.


----------



## Carol

Uh no Edmund...that's CAR*O*L.  With an "O".  And I'm a "she" not a "he"  :roflmao:

***ducking for cover***


----------



## trueaspirer

Interesting diversity of topics. I'll check them out, even though I'm not new.


----------



## MetalStorm

Was looking for some pics on handwrapping techniques and found this searching on here. Figured it would make sense to have in here since I suck at wrapping my hands yet and a lot of the people I know that are still pretty new are having the same problem.

Little picture walkthrough of one technique for wrapping your hands

www.boxinggyms.com/tips/wraps/ribbon/index.htm


----------



## releana

There are quite a few broken links.. maybe a revision?


----------



## Sukerkin

Which links are broken, *releana*?  Sometimes when a site shifts hosts or it's 'name' lapses the same thing can spring up elsewhere on the Net.  A quick Google can often re-find the target of a link so it shouldn't be too hard to repair (if the sites still exist of course).


----------



## tad2bad

Any help on BJJ?


----------



## army

i was wondering if anyone has a workout plan to help with me starting MMA/bjj type, i can't train the moves but i want to train the body for it since i am in the middle of nowhere

thanks


----------



## Martial Arts Fans

Please send all info about internal force power if you have any info.

Thank you all,
Oss


----------



## Kira S

Hi,

I'm new to martial arts, but one of my friends recommended site www.which-martial-art.com 

I downloaded a free report from this site and its really good. As well as the excellent info on this forum its really helping me find a club.

Hope it helps others too

Kira x


----------



## FierySquidFace

good links. thanx man!


----------



## shane

This the basic site for the beginner , i found it very useful resource for the people who want to lean about the martial arts specially for the new comer to this arts...


----------



## Shinjuku Kid

yes. Find TK Chiba's videos re Aikido and see how he trains kenshusei.  Chiba sensei had his nidan in old judo from way back in the day.  very useful training methods.  that's a start.


----------



## Shinjuku Kid

Recommend a helicopter perspective first.

Kodo - Ancient Ways  Kensho Furuya
Zen Way to the Martial Arts
My Judo - Masahiko Kimura  (google it; it's online)
Aikido in Japan and The Way Less Traveled  (fun read; will fire you up re training plus the best history on BJJ I've ever read and about MMA, etc.  600 plus footnotes in the thing)


----------



## Davebrown321

Hey folks - I just turned 50 and have thought about starting some martial arts training. I've always thought it would be fun and a nice change of pace from just lifting. I'm tempted to just sign up at my gym or at a local MA club I drive by all the time just to start and see what happens. 

Is 50 a bit difficult to start? Who will I end up sparring with? A bunch of 20 year old guys (and girls) ... potential disaster there I think ... LOL

Seriously, how do most gyms handle this disparity in age and ability? Is one martial art better than another given my age and skill level?

Thanks ....


----------



## Dirty Dog

We have a student who started in her mid-60's. She's 71 now (I think...) and I expect she'll get her 1st Dan in a couple more years.
If a school can't handle students of all ages and skill levels, then they're not much of a school. Check out schools in your area and see what you think of them. Many schools offer a free "try it" class, so ask about those.


----------



## jedwards

I am a new person, but kind of a dabbler.  If it strikes my fancy, I try it.   Anyway, I had bought this DVD called Nunchaku Basics that I really really love.  It's perfect for the beginner, straightforward, easy to follow and informative.  I really would recommend it to anyone wanting something meditative as well as cool to look at.  You can find the DVD here:  Nunchaku Basics - A Beginners Guide.


----------



## spinningfist

Bob Hubbard said:


> *Resources for Beginners*
> 
> We all have to start somewhere, but "where" is often a challenge we all face. To help you, we have assembled a short list of starting points for you to review.
> 
> At the top is our own *Martial Talk Reference Library**.* Containing a large number of links to "Frequently Asked Questions" pages, as well as health and fitness resources, it is an excellent starting point for research.
> 
> *Additional Sites:*
> Martial Arts: Which One?  CNN Oct 2001
> 
> 
> So You Wanna Study Martial Arts
> 
> So you wanna do Martial Arts Huh   by Andy Murray
> 
> Martial Arts Info
> 
> A Beginners Perspective....The Grading By Melanie Box
> 
> History of the Black Belt By Bob Hubbard
> 
> A Brief Look At Japanese Sword Arts [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]By Bob Hubbard [/font]
> 
> Martial Arts for the disabled through my eyes By Andrew Melrose
> The Purpose of Kata by Andrew Green



Google:* martial arts activities unlimited* - it's a GREAT PDF download - tons of class ideas and activities.


----------



## maryf

well beginners truly need guidance so here you can check the benefits of learning martial arts. Martial arts Karate in Rochdale for Kids ladies and family


----------



## Tez3

maryf said:


> well beginners truly need guidance so here you can check the benefits of learning martial arts. Martial arts Karate in Rochdale for Kids ladies and family



Those martial arts marketing companies are expensive, it would be nicer to see photos from the school and a website that isn't a generic one which lots of others have and also shows who the instructors are etc.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

maryf said:


> well beginners truly need guidance so here you can check the benefits of learning martial arts. Martial arts Karate in Rochdale for Kids ladies and family


That page has so much going on, I can barely navigate through it. I know nothing about the art or school, but if I were looking for a new place to train, I would give up before finding out anything about the art. I'm going to second Tez's advice about a website that shows the school, bio's of the instructors, and just less of a "marketing" feel in general.


----------



## maryf

i just recommended it as one of my relative is learning martial arts from there otherwise you are right, there are so many resources to learn it


----------



## MyImmortal

Hello,

I am interested in starting training soon, have not registered as yet but did speak with someone at the institute. The hours and times are quite flexible, so I am prolonging the actual classes until I feel physically prepared. But, what does that entails exactly.....

Presently, I do some walking, dancing work-out routines with some yoga training. I read on a website that the following should be implemented before actual training starts; 'Before coming here, students must prepare by eating a good diet and taking road distance training at least 2km daily. It's also wise to do sit ups, stamina training, skipping, swimming, ping pongs and pushups.' Anymore advice for beginners' physical preparation would be helpful. I already have a good healthy diet.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## jobo

MyImmortal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in starting training soon, have not registered as yet but did speak with someone at the institute. The hours and times are quite flexible, so I am prolonging the actual classes until I feel physically prepared. But, what does that entails exactly.....
> 
> Presently, I do some walking, dancing work-out routines with some yoga training. I read on a website that the following should be implemented before actual training starts; 'Before coming here, students must prepare by eating a good diet and taking road distance training at least 2km daily. It's also wise to do sit ups, stamina training, skipping, swimming, ping pongs and pushups.' Anymore advice for beginners' physical preparation would be helpful. I already have a good healthy diet.
> Thank you in advance.


I put off starting training training for two years only to find when I did get round to starting I was amongst the fittest there and so had missed out on 18 months of training.

id say go for a taster , if your a long way off the level required, then work on it. If your there or there about then just improve as you go


----------



## EMT

Muay Thai techniques

Muay Thai training

Muay Thai basics


----------



## Tral1963

Thanks for your tips guys, i found this coummnunity very nice and helpfull!


----------



## cserna

stances and footwork are fundamental to any martial arts.

visit

Carlos Serna

for footwork basics tutorials.

Thanks!


----------



## cserna

work on your footwork Carlos Serna


----------



## pdg

cserna said:


> stances and footwork are fundamental to any martial arts.
> 
> visit
> 
> Carlos Serna
> 
> for footwork basics tutorials.
> 
> Thanks!





cserna said:


> work on your footwork Carlos Serna



For a beginner doing any online tutorials on footwork and stances is a bad idea.

Stances and footwork may form the basis of a lot of arts, but the specifics can vary wildly between arts - so someone could spend ages working through tutorials only to find out it's all totally unsuitable for the art they eventually choose and have to unlearn it all before they can really start.


----------



## Aidaroos

The best read for a beginner I found to be an article called 
*GRAPPLING VS. STRIKING: WHERE DO I START?*
*Grappling vs. Striking: Where Do I start?*


----------



## Mapuana

It is really hard to find Escrima classes. I started using this system at the beginning of the pandemic. It is great if you want to train at home due to COVID, or if you have a hard time finding classes in your area.  






						SerCuerdas
					

The Pure Art of Cabales Serrada Escrima



					www.digistore24.com


----------



## SensoBjj

Bob Hubbard said:


> *Resources for Beginners*
> 
> We all have to start somewhere, but "where" is often a challenge we all face. To help you, we have assembled a short list of starting points for you to review.
> 
> At the top is our own *Martial Talk Reference Library**.* Containing a large number of links to "Frequently Asked Questions" pages, as well as health and fitness resources, it is an excellent starting point for research.
> 
> *Additional Sites:*
> Martial Arts: Which One?  CNN Oct 2001
> 
> 
> So You Wanna Study Martial Arts
> 
> So you wanna do Martial Arts Huh   by Andy Murray
> 
> Martial Arts Info
> 
> A Beginners Perspective....The Grading By Melanie Box
> 
> History of the Black Belt By Bob Hubbard
> 
> A Brief Look At Japanese Sword Arts [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]By Bob Hubbard [/font]
> 
> Martial Arts for the disabled through my eyes By Andrew Melrose
> The Purpose of Kata by Andrew Green


Thankyou for sharing with us.


----------



## SensoBjj

guys thanks for sharing this information. this is very helpful.


----------



## Holmejr

Filipino Martial Arts (FMA)
Anis, Escrima, Kali


----------

